# Displaying Your Insulators



## ConsDigginVids (Aug 12, 2010)

I made this today, for a few of my insulators... I took a 4 X 4 board and drilled three 1 inch holes on the board, and spaced them out every 5 3/8 inch. I got some 1 inch wood pegs and placed them in the hole. and then stained the pegs with a red oak finish... I tried to give it a realistic look just as if they were on the telephone pole...

 Wanted: Franklin, Fulton, Huntingdon, and Bedford County Bottles (Pennsylvania)


----------



## glass man (Aug 12, 2010)

GREAT IDEA!! JAMIE


----------



## Brains (Aug 12, 2010)

looks nice, sunlight is always a plus for insulators.
 I use a telephone pole for some of them, get permission from who ever your living with before you do that though. I guess some people dont appreciate the top of a phone pole being in their yard.


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet idea!


----------

